

Helium app – a floating browser window for OS X - ivorhook
http://designhooks.com/helium-a-floating-browser-window-for-os-x/

======
redbergy
The blog appears to be down. Here are some links to the actual app and Github.

[http://heliumfloats.com](http://heliumfloats.com)

[https://github.com/JadenGeller/Helium](https://github.com/JadenGeller/Helium)

~~~
ivorhook
Thanks for sharing the link the site is up and running now

------
greenpizza13
This is a good idea but unfortunately requires flash in Safari to run things
like youtube videos. I just can't justify using flash.

------
mark_integerdsv
Dual monitor window management is... not good.

------
zxcvcxz
sites down

[http://i.imgur.com/ZjktZUS.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZjktZUS.png)

~~~
ivorhook
The site is live now, we had lots of visits :)

